# EEA Family Permit



## Jess.L (May 8, 2012)

Hey everyone!

This is my first post in this forum (in fact, I just found this forum today) and it looks like a lot of members are very knowledgeable about UK immigration (what a relief!).

So I'll lay out the terms of my situation and see if any of the forum sages can offer their wisdom...

Question 1:
- I am a dual Maltese-Canadian citizen. I completed my university degree in Canada and am currently working 2 jobs in Canada. 
- I have been accepted for a one year Masters program at the University of Edinburgh that will run from September 2012 to August 2013. 
- My husband is American, self-employed and currently lives in the USA. 
- Goal: for him to join me as I complete my 1 year Masters program in Scotland.

Based on my research, the EEA Family Permit is our best option. Would you agree? 

Question 2:
As I understand it - in a nutshell - the EEA FP is initially good for 6 months, however during this time my husband would be able to work in Scotland. Before the 6 months expires, I would need to apply for a Residence Permit and my husband would need to apply for a Five Year Family Permit. Since we are only intending to be in Scotland for the one year of my studies, is there any alternative? Is there an option for a shorter extension? It seems excessive to apply for so many permits for a single year and it would be largely inconvenient for him to have to give up his passport for a few months. 

Question 3:
- A piece of required documentation for the FP is "a copy of the EEA national's passport, endorsed by the EEA national's embassy in the country of application." There is no Maltese embassy in Ontario, however there is a consulate. Would an endorsement from the consulate in Canada meet this requirement?

- Another document required is "a letter from the EEA national, declaring that you are travelling with them or are joining them in the UK." For this, to who is the letter addressed? Should it be a simple few lines stating our situation and travel plans?


I've looked at the application form online and there are some vague fields on the form. I have some questions about the form itself, but I'll address those later. 

Thank you in advance for your help! I genuinely appreciate it!

-J


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Jess.L said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> This is my first post in this forum (in fact, I just found this forum today) and it looks like a lot of members are very knowledgeable about UK immigration (what a relief!).
> 
> ...


Yes, and it's free. 



> Question 2:
> As I understand it - in a nutshell - the EEA FP is initially good for 6 months, however during this time my husband would be able to work in Scotland. Before the 6 months expires, I would need to apply for a Residence Permit and my husband would need to apply for a Five Year Family Permit. Since we are only intending to be in Scotland for the one year of my studies, is there any alternative? Is there an option for a shorter extension? It seems excessive to apply for so many permits for a single year and it would be largely inconvenient for him to have to give up his passport for a few months.


Alternative would be to leave UK and apply for another family permit. This can be done in any country outside UK, but you need to meet particular requirement of the consulate concerned. Even though your husband's residence card is valid 5 years, he has no obligation to stay that long. Your residence permit is optional, as it's your husband's card, but it will be much better to get the card as proof of his status as family member of an EEA citizen. Without it, he may not be allowed to re-enter UK after his EEA permit expires.



> Question 3:
> - A piece of required documentation for the FP is "a copy of the EEA national's passport, endorsed by the EEA national's embassy in the country of application." There is no Maltese embassy in Ontario, however there is a consulate. Would an endorsement from the consulate in Canada meet this requirement?


That should be fine. Ask at the consulate first if they perform this passport endorsement.



> - Another document required is "a letter from the EEA national, declaring that you are travelling with them or are joining them in the UK." For this, to who is the letter addressed? Should it be a simple few lines stating our situation and travel plans?


To 'Entry Clearance Officer', stating travel plans.



> I've looked at the application form online and there are some vague fields on the form. I have some questions about the form itself, but I'll address those later.


Some of the questions don't apply to you as you are moving together.


----------



## Jess.L (May 8, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Alternative would be to leave UK and apply for another family permit. This can be done in any country outside UK, but you need to meet particular requirement of the consulate concerned. Even though your husband's residence card is valid 5 years, he has no obligation to stay that long. Your residence permit is optional, as it's your husband's card, but it will be much better to get the card as proof of his status as family member of an EEA citizen. Without it, he may not be allowed to re-enter UK after his EEA permit expires.


Hi Joppa. Thanks for your response!

Could you clarify what this ^^ means? For example, could my husband apply for a family permit through a different embassy? Also, is it recommended? It seems like if he applies for a family permit twice in a short amount of time, the Border Agency might consider it suspicious or something. 

It's too bad that there aren't any working holiday visas offered to Americans to work in the UK


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Jess.L said:


> Hi Joppa. Thanks for your response!
> 
> Could you clarify what this ^^ means? For example, could my husband apply for a family permit through a different embassy? Also, is it recommended? It seems like if he applies for a family permit twice in a short amount of time, the Border Agency might consider it suspicious or something.
> 
> It's too bad that there aren't any working holiday visas offered to Americans to work in the UK


He can apply at any UK diplomatic post that issues visas. No problems getting a series of EEA permit, provided he is entitled to it.

Working holiday is a reciprocal scheme and US doesn't seem to be keen to open up its labour market to young foreigners, except for a few countries like Ireland.


----------



## Jess.L (May 8, 2012)

Do you mean that before the first EEA permit expires, he could apply for another while in the UK? Do you think it's advisable? I'm just wondering since we know we'll be there for only one year.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Jess.L said:


> Do you mean that before the first EEA permit expires, he could apply for another while in the UK? Do you think it's advisable? I'm just wondering since we know we'll be there for only one year.


He can't get another EEA permit in UK - he has to leave and apply abroad at a visa-issuing British consulate. A small overlap between the two doesn't matter. Just don't expect anything like same-day service for EEA permit. With biometrics and sending (or taking) and returning of supporting documents, it can take a week or two, and your husband should stay in the country until it's issued.

You may find, all things considered, that it may be easier just to apply for residence card on EEA2. If he needs to travel while it's being considered, he can request it back and his application will still be in the queue. So as not to be without a valid permit, I suggest he applies for it straight after arrival.


----------



## Jess.L (May 8, 2012)

So upon arrival in Scotland, we can apply for the EEA2 as soon as possible in order for things to run quicker? While we're in the UK, we'd like to travel around a bit, so ideally we won't be hindered by his lack of a passport. 

Also, I read in another thread that applications can be post-dated. Does this mean that if we apply for the EEA permit in May-June but leave for the UK in August, the 6 months can apply as of August? In other words, does the EEA permit take effect once we enter the UK?

Thanks again! Your help is very appreciated!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Jess.L said:


> So upon arrival in Scotland, we can apply for the EEA2 as soon as possible in order for things to run quicker? While we're in the UK, we'd like to travel around a bit, so ideally we won't be hindered by his lack of a passport.
> 
> Also, I read in another thread that applications can be post-dated. Does this mean that if we apply for the EEA permit in May-June but leave for the UK in August, the 6 months can apply as of August? In other words, does the EEA permit take effect once we enter the UK?


What you need to do is to put your travel date as August on the EEA family permit application form VAF5. Then the permit will be valid from August and you get almost full 6 months out of it. It has two dates on, 'valid from' and 'valid until', and these dates are fixed when the permit is issued. So you want to arrive on the first date or soon after.
UK Border Agency | How to apply for an EEA family permit


----------



## Jess.L (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for the responses Joppa.

Just a few more questions...
- what is the recommended way of presenting photos documenting our relationship?
- what is the recommended way of presenting all of the information? (I've seen mention of a binder with clear pages. Is that ok?)
- Is there anywhere I can find more details about what the UKBA expects of comprehensive sickness insurance? (as I will be a student there)

Regarding the online application questions...

a) Travel dates: 
- do we need to give an exact arrival date or can we simply state 08-2012 (August 2012)? They don't advise buying flight tickets until a response is received, so I'm not sure what the best solution to this is. 
- for the date we intend to leave the UK, it shouldn't be more than 6 months from the arrival date, right?

b) Section 8.6 of the application states "Do you have a valid residence card or visa for an EEA member country?". This question is directed to the Non-EEA applicant, right? It's unclear who it's referring to. 

c) Since we plan on finding an apartment once we get to the UK, what is the best way to complete section 8.9 about where we intend to live?

d) Under Part 9 which asks if there is any other information to be considered as part of the application, what is appropriate to include here? Is it generally suggested to write something here, and if so, what should the content cover?

Sorry for the lengthy questions. I want to make sure I'm clear about the application before submitting.

A million thanks in advance as well!

-J


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Jess.L said:


> Thanks for the responses Joppa.
> 
> Just a few more questions...
> - what is the recommended way of presenting photos documenting our relationship????
> - *what is the recommended way of presenting all of the information?* (I've seen mention of a binder with clear pages. Is that ok?)


I placed our original documents in clear sheet protectors. (Staples $3.99)



Jess.L said:


> - Is there anywhere I can find more details about what the UKBA expects of comprehensive sickness insurance? (as I will be a student there)


For the effects of the EEA Family Permit and since you aren't here yet, CSI isn't required at this time. Nonetheless, you will need it should you decide to apply for your husband's Residence Card. 

Taken from EEA2 Residence Card Application Form:http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/applicationforms/eea/eea21.pdf
"*As evidence of comprehensive sickness insurance:*
You must provide either a private comprehensive sickness insurance policy document that covers for medical treatment in the majority of circumstances, or a *European Health Insurance Card (EHIC)*. The EHIC is only valid when your stay in the UK is on a *temporary basis*. Therefore if you do provide your *EHIC* as proof of comprehensive sickness insurance you should also provide a covering letter stating whether it is your intention to stay in the UK on a temporary or permanent basis and your reasons for this. This must be signed and dated by you."

By then, you can apply for yours and your husband's EHIC here: https://www.ehic.org.uk/Internet/startApplication.do
Simple process and you receive the cards within a week.


Regarding the online application questions...



Jess.L said:


> a) Travel dates:
> - do we need to give an exact arrival date or can we simply state 08-2012 (August 2012)? They don't advise buying flight tickets until a response is received, so I'm not sure what the best solution to this is.
> - for the date we intend to leave the UK, it shouldn't be more than 6 months from the arrival date, right?


You don't have to provide an exact date of arrival. However, since your course starts in September I would state 8-1-2012; and intend to leave 2-1-2013



Jess.L said:


> b) Section 8.6 of the application states "Do you have a valid residence card or visa for an EEA member country?". This question is directed to the Non-EEA applicant, right? It's unclear who it's referring to.


It is referring to the non-EEA national, in this case, your husband. 



Jess.L said:


> c) Since we plan on finding an apartment once we get to the UK, what is the best way to complete section 8.9 about where we intend to live?


8.9.1 List the name of the hotel you will be staying. 
8.9.3 Temporary housing



Jess.L said:


> d) Under Part 9 which asks if there is any other information to be considered as part of the application, what is appropriate to include here? Is it generally suggested to write something here, and if so, what should the content cover?
> Sorry for the lengthy questions. I want to make sure I'm clear about the application before submitting.
> A million thanks in advance as well!
> -J


See enclosed supporting documents *or *See enclosed cover letter.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Jrge said:


> Taken from EEA2 Residence Card Application Form:http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/applicationforms/eea/eea21.pdf
> "*As evidence of comprehensive sickness insurance:*
> You must provide either a private comprehensive sickness insurance policy document that covers for medical treatment in the majority of circumstances, or a *European Health Insurance Card (EHIC)*. The EHIC is only valid when your stay in the UK is on a *temporary basis*. Therefore if you do provide your *EHIC* as proof of comprehensive sickness insurance you should also provide a covering letter stating whether it is your intention to stay in the UK on a temporary or permanent basis and your reasons for this. This must be signed and dated by you."
> 
> ...


UK-issued EHIC isn't valid within UK - only in certain countries abroad so can't be used as proof of comprehensive sickness insurance. What they are talking about is EHIC issued outside UK, and you are most unlikely to be eligible, not having contributed to health and social security schemes in one of EEA countries, even though you have Maltese citizenship. The same goes for your husband too.

If you want to apply for EHIC for travelling in Europe, you can get a UK one online but your husband has to apply by post, enclosing evidence of being ordinarily resident such as residence card. Remember in some countries, only EEA nationals with EHIC are covered. So always get travel insurance as well.
About the EHIC


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Joppa said:


> UK-issued EHIC isn't valid within UK - only in certain countries abroad so can't be used as proof of comprehensive sickness insurance. What they are talking about is EHIC issued outside UK, and you are most unlikely to be eligible, not having contributed to health and social security schemes in one of EEA countries, even though you have Maltese citizenship. The same goes for your husband too.
> 
> If you want to apply for EHIC for travelling in Europe, you can get a UK one online but your husband has to apply by post, enclosing evidence of being ordinarily resident such as residence card. Remember in some countries, only EEA nationals with EHIC are covered. So always get travel insurance as well.
> About the EHIC


My wife applied for hers and mine via on-line, and at that time I only had my FP. No evidence was ever requested.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Jrge said:


> My wife applied for hers and mine via on-line, and at that time I only had my FP. No evidence was ever requested.


Yes, but did you tick the box about British or EU nationality?


----------



## Jess.L (May 8, 2012)

Joppa said:


> UK-issued EHIC isn't valid within UK - only in certain countries abroad so can't be used as proof of comprehensive sickness insurance. What they are talking about is EHIC issued outside UK, and you are most unlikely to be eligible, not having contributed to health and social security schemes in one of EEA countries, even though you have Maltese citizenship. The same goes for your husband too.
> 
> If you want to apply for EHIC for travelling in Europe, you can get a UK one online but your husband has to apply by post, enclosing evidence of being ordinarily resident such as residence card. Remember in some countries, only EEA nationals with EHIC are covered. So always get travel insurance as well.
> About the EHIC


So should we get comprehensive sickness insurance before applying for the FP or do we only need it when applying for the EEA2? I'll have to see if my Canadian insurance covers me.


----------



## Jess.L (May 8, 2012)

Jess.L said:


> So should we get comprehensive sickness insurance before applying for the FP or do we only need it when applying for the EEA2? I'll have to see if my Canadian insurance covers me.


Suggestions?


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Jess.L said:


> So should we get comprehensive sickness insurance before applying for the FP or do we only need it when applying for the EEA2? I'll have to see if my Canadian insurance covers me.


Sorry for the delay. Had to do an emergency LHR>YEG>LHR.

For this FP you don't need it, as you have up to 90 days of "grace period". Thereafter, then yes you need it, especially if your intentions are to apply for your husband's RC (Form EEA2) and for your Registration Certificate (Form EEA1).

I'm not quite sure if your PRIVATE Canadian Insurance will be accept it - unless it has a provision of international medical care-. But still, I have my doubts.

Here in the UK, you can easily get it for about £70-140 pcm.

This is interesting, if your husband isn't going to apply for RC, but for another FP instead. You still will have to apply for a Registration Certificate (Form EEA1), where again you must show CSI.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Jess.L (May 8, 2012)

Hey everyone,

So my husband and I have collected almost all of the required documentation to finally submit our application for the EEA FP. Just some clarifying questions:

- regarding comprehensive sickness insurance, is it easy to purchase in the UK? also, is it recommended that I purchase it there or before I leave for the UK?

- I'm having some trouble getting in touch with my friend who lives in Edinburgh to get the details of her apartment to include in the application (her computer broke down). Since we don't have an address in the UK, what's the recommended way to complete that part of the section? Can we include hotel information? 

- After the biometrics appointment, we have 14 days to submit the paperwork, yes?

- As proof of our long term relationship, we have the marriage certificate as well as photos, screen shots of my email inbox with emails dating back to 2007, some old travel itineraries. Is there anything else? My fear is them deeming our marriage one of convenience. 

- What's the latest on processing times?

- And lastly, where can we find out how to get my husband's passport back for travel? He'll be coming to Canada at the end of June for my sister's graduation but since we'll be submitting soon, the application likely won't be processed in time. What's the best way to ensure that we get his passport back before the end of june?

Thanks a million!


----------



## Jess.L (May 8, 2012)

Jess.L said:


> - I'm having some trouble getting in touch with my friend who lives in Edinburgh to get the details of her apartment to include in the application (her computer broke down). Since we don't have an address in the UK, what's the recommended way to complete that part of the section? Can we include hotel information?


If we say we're going to stay at a hotel while we find an apartment, how do we answer questions like "how many bedrooms are there in the property?" and "does anyone other than the EEA National live in the property?". Should we just put N/A in these fields?



Jess.L said:


> - And lastly, where can we find out how to get my husband's passport back for travel? He'll be coming to Canada at the end of June for my sister's graduation but since we'll be submitting soon, the application likely won't be processed in time. What's the best way to ensure that we get his passport back before the end of june?


And scratch the last question from my original post, I just read that if you need your passport back, you have to withdraw your application.


----------



## Oleander77 (May 2, 2012)

Jess.L said:


> If we say we're going to stay at a hotel while we find an apartment, how do we answer questions like "how many bedrooms are there in the property?" and "does anyone other than the EEA National live in the property?". Should we just put N/A in these fields?
> 
> 
> 
> And scratch the last question from my original post, I just read that if you need your passport back, you have to withdraw your application.


I am reasonably sure you can request your passport back while you're waiting for an EEA2 and they just ask you to send the passport back in when the application is processed and it's time to put the stamp in it.... As for how long it takes to get back after requested -- I believe the stated time is something like 2 weeks? (Assuming someone correct me if I'm wrong on this!  but having never done this myself I cannot speak to whether this is how long it actually takes...


----------



## Jess.L (May 8, 2012)

Hey everyone!

So Phase 1 aka "Get EEA FP" is complete. My husband got the email today that his visa has been issued. He should have his passport in hand tomorrow. We booked our flights to get to Scotland today!

Now for Phase 2: The EEA FP is only good for 6 months. I'll be studying in the UK for 1 year but we don't plan on staying in Scotland afterwards. I'll likely return to Canada for more school. I obviously want my husband to spend the whole year with me in Scotland. As I understand it, we have 2 options:

1. Apply for EEA2 (although this seems unfavourable since it's a lengthy process and we won't need a permit to stay in the UK for 5 years).

2. Apply for another EEA FP.

Am I missing any options?
Does anyone have any suggestions?
Is there no way to simply extend the EEA FP?
How likely is it for the UKBA to issue my husband 2 consecutive EEA FPs?
How should we go about applying for a second EEA FP if it's a viable option?

Sorry for the blitzkrieg of questions! Any tips or info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Jess.L said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> So Phase 1 aka "Get EEA FP" is complete. My husband got the email today that his visa has been issued. He should have his passport in hand tomorrow. We booked our flights to get to Scotland today!
> 
> ...


Hi,

Congratulations!. To apply for another EEA FP, you then will have to include the CSI.

If you apply for his RC upon arrival, once he receives his COA you can request his passport and that will enable him to travel. The downfall will be that his RC will be placed on a travel document, and not in his passport. 

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Jess.L (May 8, 2012)

Does CSI mean Comprehensive Sickness Insurance?

And what does COA stand for? 

Do you think it's alot more hassle than necessary to apply for an RC considering our situation?


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Jess.L said:


> 1)Does CSI mean Comprehensive Sickness Insurance?
> 
> 2)And what does COA stand for?
> 
> 3)Do you think it's alot more hassle than necessary to apply for an RC considering our situation?


Hi

1) Yes
2) Certificate of Application
3) Considering it is free of charge, and he won't have to travel anywhere else just to apply for another EEA-FP (incurring in unnecessary expenses), I would think it's not a hassle.

However, if well planned and toward the 5th month of his FP, a quick trip to visit relatives in the US-Canada could provide a good opportunity to apply for another FP.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Jess.L (May 8, 2012)

Jrge said:


> Hi
> 
> 1) Yes
> 2) Certificate of Application
> ...


Thanks for the response Animo  I think we might apply for the EEA2 in order to avoid paying to leave the UK for the renewal. 

Regarding Comprehensive Sickness Insurance, where in the UK could we buy that? Also, how much does it cost generally?

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Jess.L said:


> Thanks for the response Animo  I think we might apply for the EEA2 in order to avoid paying to leave the UK for the renewal.
> 
> Regarding Comprehensive Sickness Insurance, where in the UK could we buy that? Also, how much does it cost generally?
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!


Hi,

You can buy CSI anywhere in the UK. These are some Insurance Companies you can contact:

1) Aviva Health Insurance and Protection - Get a Quote Online - Aviva
2) Individual health insurance, family health insurance | WPA
3) Private Health Insurance, Individual, Group, Family Healthcare | Bupa UK

Call them and try to get a quote from each one. The latest I've heard is that premiums range from £70 -£140 pcm.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Jess.L (May 8, 2012)

Many thanks for those links!


----------



## vijaykrishna (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi Just a quick question.. can you please share your experience about getting CSI? 

Did you apply for EEA2? and id you buy the CSI? if so is it supposed to cover both the EEA and non EEA? and where did you buy it from and how much?

Regards
Vijay.


----------



## Jess.L (May 8, 2012)

Hi! 
I'm actually going through that step of the process now. I am in the UK and now we need to buy CSI and apply for EEA2. Once I get more info, I'll post it here. Maybe there's someone else in the meantime who can offer more specific answers for us though.


----------



## Jess.L (May 8, 2012)

vijaykrishna said:


> Hi Just a quick question.. can you please share your experience about getting CSI?
> 
> Did you apply for EEA2? and id you buy the CSI? if so is it supposed to cover both the EEA and non EEA? and where did you buy it from and how much?
> 
> ...


Vijay, just to let you know, we ended up purchasing CSI from Bupa. We purchased it for the both of us and it's around £80 per month. According to the application forms, it seems that only the EEA National needs to be covered, but we figured that we'd rather have the peace of mind by both having coverage. 

We'll be sending out our EEA1 and EEA2 applications tomorrow. Hopefully all goes well!


----------



## norbert71 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi There,
It's my first post on this forum but I was checking it out before and find it very helpful. Well, I better get to the matter. 
I'm Polish living in the UK and my wife is from Dominican Republic. We are planing to apply for EEA Family permit, therefore we have a few questions. I feel a bit silly asking sach a simple thing, but how do you Apply on-line for the Family Permit? I went to the Home Office website and couldn't find the option to apply online, I've opened a pdf file of the application form on their website but there's no button with "apply" on it.
Also, if you apply online how do you send supporting documents?
Ah, and one more thing: does marriage certificate need to be apostilled and translated?
I will appreciate any advice on the matter.


----------



## vijaykrishna (Sep 16, 2012)

Jess.L said:


> Vijay, just to let you know, we ended up purchasing CSI from Bupa. We purchased it for the both of us and it's around £80 per month. According to the application forms, it seems that only the EEA National needs to be covered, but we figured that we'd rather have the peace of mind by both having coverage.
> 
> We'll be sending out our EEA1 and EEA2 applications tomorrow. Hopefully all goes well!


I got my CSI from AVIVA for 50£ for both me and my spouse and just received the documentation today. I am now sorted will all the required documents. Hopefully will find some time soon to post them. wish me good luck guys.


----------



## Dem (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I got a simple question, please can you help on this one? i can find the info on any other post.

My wife is Argentinian and I am Spanish we get married in Argentina and we got our marriage certificate in spanish but also apostilled in Argentina to be used in UK.

does marriage certificate need to be translated? or the apostille is all i need.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## pana (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi all, i need some help quick.
Im spanish living in UK, my wife ecuadorian living in Ecuador, she is applying for family permit tomorrow but someone told us that she needs to buy a flight ticket or flight reservation to prove that she is flying on the date planned. is this true?

need some answers quick.

thanks


----------



## lessenich (Sep 28, 2012)

That is uncalled for my wife just got hers she doesn't need to buy air far ok? Wish you luck


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


pana said:


> Hi all, i need some help quick.
> Im spanish living in UK, my wife ecuadorian living in Ecuador, she is applying for family permit tomorrow but someone told us that she needs to buy a flight ticket or flight reservation to prove that she is flying on the date planned. is this true?
> 
> need some answers quick.
> ...


No, it isn't true.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## yaya (Aug 5, 2013)

*eea family permit*

hi to everybody!!!

I'm new at this forum.I'm Nigerian.And, as I can see, every situation is different.so that is why i'd like to ask you about EEA Family Permit.My wife is Polish and we have been living for 1year and 7months in poland.I have got my Polish resident card but because I don't speak Polish we want to move to UK.so I have few questions:

1.) what date of moving to uk should we write in the application?

2.) How long will we wait for the answer ?

3.) We have some money (we saved) but we don't know how much they need us to write?

4.) Do they need a photocopy of our ticket to uk?


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


yaya said:


> hi to everybody!!!
> 
> I'm new at this forum.I'm Nigerian.And, as I can see, every situation is different.so that is why i'd like to ask you about EEA Family Permit.My wife is Polish and we have been living for 1year and 7months in poland.I have got my Polish resident card but because I don't speak Polish we want to move to UK.so I have few questions:
> 
> ...


1) You can post-date your application for up to 3 months.
2) In some cases could take 3 weeks.
3) You don't have to disclose any financials.
4) No.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## aleksoost (Jul 27, 2012)

*eea family permit*



yaya said:


> hi to everybody!!!
> 
> I'm new at this forum.I'm Nigerian.And, as I can see, every situation is different.so that is why i'd like to ask you about EEA Family Permit.My wife is Polish and we have been living for 1year and 7months in poland.I have got my Polish resident card but because I don't speak Polish we want to move to UK.so I have few questions:
> 
> ...


 Hi im not sure how much i can help u you probably need to write the date your ticket is booked for and if u have it submit a copy as well . just write whatever amount of money you have saved and i also gave them bank statements of it


----------



## yaya (Aug 5, 2013)

Thank all of you for help 

We haven't booked any ticket because we didn't know how long we would wait for the answer...
1.)can we fill the application first and then, after the answer, to book a ticket?or is it better to book the ticket first?

2.) in the application there is a question: "Does the EEA National have an EEA National Registration Certificate?" - what is it?is it the UK National Number or Polish PESEL? 

3.) also there is a question about our property.what should we write? (it could be our saved money? or something else?)


----------



## yaya (Aug 5, 2013)

what should I write here?: 

4.)What is the main purpose of your visit to the UK? ( can I write : "living and working"?)

5.)How long do you intend to stay in the UK? ( i want to stay there forever )

6.)On which date do you intend to leave the UK? ( i don't want to leave OK, so what date should I write?)

7.)What are your current personal circumstances? (should I write that I'm unemployed?)

8.)What is your total monthly income from all sources of employment or occupation, after tax? (My wife is working but this question is about me.So should I write that that I get no money?)

9.)How much of your monthly income is used to support your family member's and other dependants? (if I would work so I'll spend money only for my spuse.so should I write : "0"?)

10.)How much do you spend each month on living costs? (if I don't work but my wife works, so this question is about both of us or not? )

11.)You stated that you had travelled outside your country of residence, excluding the UK in the last 10 years? ( what is it mean? my country of residence is Poland? or Spain? or Nigeria?because i have 2 residence cards- Spanish,because I lived there for 7 years, and Polish,because I have been living since with my wife.so this question makes me confused...)

12.)Does the EEA National have a National Insurance Number? (is it Polish PESEL or UK Insurance Number?)

13.) You answered 'Yes' to the question 'Do you intend to work in the UK?' Please provide details. (should I write that I'll look for job or I should write what is my profession, etc.)

I'm so so sorry that I wrote so many issues but when I read the application some questions confuse me, so that is why I'd like to know for sure what I should write.

Thank you for all support


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


yaya said:


> Thank all of you for help
> 
> We haven't booked any ticket because we didn't know how long we would wait for the answer...
> 1.)can we fill the application first and then, after the answer, to book a ticket?or is it better to book the ticket first?
> ...


1) Fill out the application and later can book your flight.
2) UK
3) Nothing.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


yaya said:


> what should I write here?:
> 
> 4.)What is the main purpose of your visit to the UK? ( can I write : "living and working"?)
> 
> ...


4) Joint my EU spouse.
5) Six months.
6) The end of a six month period.
7) Only write actual facts.
8) Same as above.
9) It isn't yours, it is your EU sponsor's income.
10) Same as above.
11) List every country you have visited/lived in the last 10 years.
12) If your EU sponsor has lived before in UK and obtained a National Insurance Number, then that information goes here.
13) Yes, to help to cover household expenses.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## yaya (Aug 5, 2013)

Animo, 

thank you very much for your help  I'm sorry that I haven't reply long time


----------



## craveroo (Oct 3, 2014)

*EEA Family Permit UK*

Hi everyone!

Hope this message finds you well. I am an Italian nation planning traveling to UK with my wife who is non-EU national. So my question is? Do we need to mention in the cover letter the paragraph of "excising treaty EU Rights"? I have not lived in the UK so do not have any bank statements or local papers from UK. This would be our first visit to UK?
We are a retired couple planning to visit to the UK.


Can anyone please advise what to do!


----------

